# I'm new to plants



## nogauthi (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the aquarium world but LOVE IT. I have a 65 gallons with 17 african cichlids. I just added plants and they are changing colors, I was wondering what is wrong


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

What kind of plants? What is your substrate? Do you dose with any ferts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also, how much light?


----------



## nogauthi (Nov 4, 2012)

I know one plant is windelov java fern
other is i thing a anubias nana
other not sure,

could you tell me how to load a picture

Light are 1 tropic sun and 1 ultra sun


----------



## nogauthi (Nov 4, 2012)

what is substrate? and yes using excel, nourish and iron


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunatly the excel will melt the ferns. So I would stop using that. Anubias need to have the ryhzomes exposed and for that matter the java fern should not be planted either. I dose my plants with flourish and that so far seems to be enough for them. Substrate is the material you use to coat the bottom of your tank.


----------



## nogauthi (Nov 4, 2012)

The bottom of my tank is crush coral


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

What color are the plants changing too? They should be green. If you are dosing iron they might turn reddish. Anubias and ferns should both have the rhizomes exposed, and they really don't need any ferts.


----------



## nogauthi (Nov 4, 2012)

The tips are starting to get yellow. I have anubias and fern. Ànd don't know the name of other. Would love to add a pic but don't know how. Cn you guide me with that also


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

i use http://www.imgur.com, it is the only one that works for me. first make an account, then upload the photo from the computer, after it has uploaded it should have a mini version in a bar on the same page. after this click on the picture, a box should appear on the same page, look for the bar in the box that is labelled BBcode, there should be code inside of it that looks like this code[img], copy the whole thing and paste in a comment that you want the picture in, preview the post before submiting. this should work, it did not work on my desktop but does on my laptop, so if you have 2 computers and it doesn't work on one then try the other one.
good luck,


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

If you go the Unidentified Cichlids forum there is a permanent post at the top of the discussion board with instructions on how to post pictures on this site.


----------

